# Nytrilium Air Freedom Round



## tgrogan (Sep 4, 2007)

Curious as to whether anybody has experience with this round, real world or otherwise.

The .40 round is 100grains and claims virtually no penetraion at all when a hard surface is struck, like a wall, or the side of an airplane.

Here is a link to at least one supplier:

http://www.extremeshockusa.com/cgistore/store.cgi?page=/new/product.html&setup=134&ida=53&idp=48&his=0|48&cart_id=134


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

No experience with it, but it looks like yet another gimmick bullet to me. There is a long list of gimmicky bullet designs that have failed to achieve real popularity.

I do not understand while shooters put so much mental energy into bullet selection. All pistols are weak weapons that require good shot placement. With good shot placement, any decent round works fine.

As far as penetrating aircraft skin, a few bullet holes mean basically nothing. There won't be an explosive decompression just from a few pinpricks, Ian Fleming novels aside.


----------



## tgrogan (Sep 4, 2007)

Yeah,

I kinda felt the same way when I first saw it. I carry 180 gr JHPs unless I am at the range, then I just use 165 gr FMJs. From what I've seen, the JHP shouldn't go through the wall if I happen to miss, or the intruder/attacker, but I'm not planning on firing at my wall to see...

Besides, I don't think I'm ever going to have my XD in a plane at 30,000 feet...


----------

